# Welches Strategiespiel liegt unter Ihrem Weihnachtsbaum?



## Administrator (26. November 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. November 2004)

Also nachdem Siedler so abgebaut hat kommt mir das Game sicherlich nicht wieder auf die Platte nach der Demo. Das hat gereicht.
Mal schauen, vielleicht Mittelerde, aber ne Demo wäre da auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Killtech (26. November 2004)

Keines!

Dieses Jahr kommt kein Game mehr in mein Regal....

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2004)

Killtech am 26.11.2004 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Keines!
> 
> Dieses Jahr kommt kein Game mehr in mein Regal....
> 
> MfG, Killtech


in miens auch nicht, denn die games, die ich zu weihnachten bekomme und grad spiele, sind dann sicher nicht in meinem regal...


----------



## gladiator3000 (26. November 2004)

ganz klar bfme ... siedler ist schwach !!!! extem schwach !!1


----------



## Yikrazuul (1. Dezember 2004)

Ist diese "Umfrage" nicht ein wenig zu sehr Schleichwerbung?  :-o   

Was wäre denn z. B. mit Armies of Exigo?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (1. Dezember 2004)

Killtech am 26.11.2004 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Keines!
> 
> Dieses Jahr kommt kein Game mehr in mein Regal....
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Dito.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Michael-Miggi (1. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 26.11.2004 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.





HERR DER RINGE: SUME


----------



## AvalonAsh (6. Dezember 2004)

Brauch ich beide nicht.
Mit dem großartigen Rome: Total War bin ich noch locker 2 Monate gut beschäftigt.


----------



## Regengott01 (6. Dezember 2004)

Yikrazuul am 01.12.2004 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist diese "Umfrage" nicht ein wenig zu sehr Schleichwerbung?  :-o
> 
> Was wäre denn z. B. mit Armies of Exigo?



Richtig! Karmapunkt! 
Wie könnt ihr das rauslassen, wenn  ihr nach Strategiespielen fragt? Echt ne Unverschämtheit. Wo war da der Chefredakteur?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich leg mir einen Gutschein für Hearts of Iron 2 unter den nicht vorhandenen Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## wicky2 (6. Dezember 2004)

Regengott01 am 06.12.2004 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Yikrazuul am 01.12.2004 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is'n altes Hobby der PCG-Online, war aber schon mal Schlimmer (News, die keine News waren sondern nur Werbung etc.) 

P.S. Ja ja ich weis, ich kann wo anders hingehen wenn es mir nicht gefällt, das hatten wir such schon....


----------



## wicky2 (6. Dezember 2004)

Regengott01 am 06.12.2004 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Yikrazuul am 01.12.2004 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is'n altes Hobby der PCG-Online, war aber schon mal Schlimmer (News, die keine News waren sondern nur Werbung etc.) 

P.S. Ja ja ich weis, ich kann wo anders hingehen wenn es mir nicht gefällt, das hatten wir such schon....


----------



## Gunter (7. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 26.11.2004 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nachdem Siedler so abgebaut hat kommt mir das Game sicherlich nicht wieder auf die Platte nach der Demo. Das hat gereicht.


mir hat das siedler-demo sehr gut gefallen, also gut möglich, dass ich mir das neue siedler zulege.

(nein, ich bin kein siedler-fan der ersten stunde, ich habe die "alten" siedler nie gemocht, also klappe.   )


----------



## Masterl (13. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 26.11.2004 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nachdem Siedler so abgebaut hat kommt mir das Game sicherlich nicht wieder auf die Platte nach der Demo. Das hat gereicht.
> Mal schauen, vielleicht Mittelerde, aber ne Demo wäre da auch nicht schlecht.




HEy mal ehrlich die dinge wurden gut erklärt , aber ein scheiß spiel ist es deshalb nicht nur nen spiel was sehr viele Fehler hat. Mal sehen ob in 5 Monat eine PLatin Edition wie bei Siedler 4 dann ist das spiel wiemlich  besser. Nur die Grafik halt nicht mehr so der Bringer !! Hdr... ist auch nicht unbedingt besser, das wirkt wie ein Spiel das man nicht so hinbekommen hat wie man wollte. Rollenspiel und Stradegie? in einem SPiel das geht nicht gut !! Eher lieber 2 verschidene SPiele dann wirds bestimmt was !


----------



## lordblizzard (13. Dezember 2004)

AvalonAsh am 06.12.2004 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch ich beide nicht.
> Mit dem großartigen Rome: Total War bin ich noch locker 2 Monate gut beschäftigt.



ich auch, obwohl rome mehr sims 2 und pes4 weichen musste, aber das sind die einzigen toptitel, die ich mir geholt habe zum vollpreis


----------



## Cyclone0 (18. Dezember 2004)

Beides super Spiele!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 26.11.2004 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Strategiespiel liegt unter Ihrem Weihnachtsbaum?


Ich kaufe Spiele nicht pauschal zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten, sondern nur wenn ein Spiel kaufbar ist, das ich auch haben möchte.
Ergo, der Weihnachtsbaum muss ohne (Strategie-) Spiele auskommen.


----------



## pirx (18. Dezember 2004)

Regengott01 am 06.12.2004 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Yikrazuul am 01.12.2004 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähh... versteh das Problem nicht ganz. Es gibt ja die die Option 'weder noch'. Ein Poll in dem es um 2 bekannte Spiele geht, weiter nichts. Deswegen irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien aufstellen und sich künstlich aufregen kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------

